# Streitman CT2



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Anyone here got one? And want to swop it for a fully modified Europiccola lol

In this month's lever mag, beautiful


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

Any thoughts on the CT2 versus the Argos? The former seems to be twice the price and doubtless well engineered. I imagine the user experience could be similar. Argos basket is 58mm vs 49mm or 50mm (notnsure which). Argos comes with 2 spring options or it can be used with none. Argos has PID.

Very interested in any observations or thoughts. I'd like to buy one or the other.


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

tompoland said:


> Any thoughts on the CT2 versus the Argos? The former seems to be twice the price and doubtless well engineered. I imagine the user experience could be similar. Argos basket is 58mm vs 49mm or 50mm (notnsure which). Argos comes with 2 spring options or it can be used with none. Argos has PID.
> 
> Very interested in any observations or thoughts. I'd like to buy one or the other.


 Please ignore this post. I will repost in the Argos topic.


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

My Streitman CT2 has arrived. Does any use a bplus type device or filter papers for their CT2 and if so, can you point me in the direction of where I might order something to keep the shower screen clean? Thanks. (I am in Australia but I'm happy to order and ship from anywhere)


----------

